# iPod Nano: A Dream Come True!



## Amie (Sep 7, 2005)

*gets down on her knees and worships Apple*

Thank you for the new iPod Nano!


----------



## fryke (Sep 7, 2005)

Now let's pray for them to give us back the 6 GB model.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 7, 2005)

Hehe, we don't ask for much, right? ;-) My information is that the 4GB iPod nano actually uses two flash-memory chips, which pretty much pushes the limit of how much you can cram onto such a small circuitboard. And even then, they're producing them at a slight loss, which they hope to make back in follow-on sales.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 7, 2005)

FINALLY!  A white one...I may have to acquire one now...then again...what do I need two for?  I'll have to contemplate on that a bit more.

I'd be surprised if the vast majority of people ever use more than 2GB for their entire collection.  I think mine (music only) is around 3 to 4GBs right now, and maybe 1/10 of those are songs I listen to on the iPod or in the car.  I'm just too lazy to uncheck the ones I never listen to.  

BTW, if anyone has a newer (2001/2003+) Clarion head-unit in their car, that CeNET iPod controller works pretty nicely.  1000000x better than using the iTrip FM transmitter.  2003 up models have full functionality, 2001-2002 models just won't display ID3 info (title, artist, etc.).  I wonder if the Nano will work with this...you'd think it would.


----------



## Amie (Sep 8, 2005)

It's nice to see others so hyped up about the new iPod Nano.  I see I'm not alone. I feel better now. 

I haven't decided on black or white yet (I like the look of the black and it wouldn't show every speck of grime, but the white one matches my iBook). Decisions, decisions! I *do* know that I'll be purchasing the 2GB, though--200 bucks is all I can afford right now. Besides, it holds 500 songs--that's plenty for me.

Happy iPodding to y'all!


----------



## fryke (Sep 8, 2005)

I guess I'll really have to either opt for the 2 GB or wait for a 6 or 8 GB version. Because I can't really delete 2/3's of my collection, and If I only take part of my collection with me, 2 GB is enough, too, since I won't listen to much more in a week or two, anyway... Hmm... Decisions, decisions... It's clearly white for me, though. Only a white iPod is a real iPod.


----------



## fjdouse (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok, I'm ignorant, where is this 'nano' thing? I can't find it on Apple's site.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 8, 2005)

It's on their main page, www.apple.com; or I should say it is their main page...takes most of it up.  The Nano page is:  http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/


----------



## Gig' (Sep 8, 2005)

Amie : dont' want to break your enthusiasm, I enjoy people being enthusiastic, remember this thread ? : http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241533

For 200 bucks you might be able to to get an iPod mini 4Gb or even 6Gb thru clearance sale, unless you need the colour screen, I wish they'd put it on the mini ..., and a smaller/lighter player, it looks like an expensive gadget to me


----------



## Amie (Sep 8, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> I guess I'll really have to either opt for the 2 GB or wait for a 6 or 8 GB version. Because I can't really delete 2/3's of my collection, and If I only take part of my collection with me, 2 GB is enough, too, since I won't listen to much more in a week or two, anyway... Hmm... Decisions, decisions... It's clearly white for me, though. Only a white iPod is a real iPod.


LOL

Now, why is "white the only real iPod," hmm?


----------



## Amie (Sep 8, 2005)

Gig' said:
			
		

> Amie : dont' want to break your enthusiasm, I enjoy people being enthusiastic, remember this thread ? : http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241533
> 
> For 200 bucks you might be able to to get an iPod mini 4Gb or even 6Gb thru clearance sale, unless you need the colour screen, I wish they'd put it on the mini ..., and a smaller/lighter player, it looks like an expensive gadget to me


Huh? Nooo ... I don't *want* an iPod Mini. For several reasons:
1) It's bigger than the Nano.
2) It weighs more than the Nano.
3) It's too heavy and globby to wear around your neck.
4) I'm going to use mine mostly for working out (yeah, I'm a computer geek AND a musclehead, so sue me), and the Nano would definitely suit my needs better than the Mini.

Nano, here I come!...


----------



## fryke (Sep 8, 2005)

Amie said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Now, why is "white the only real iPod," hmm?



The original was white. My 2G iPod 10GB is white, my 4G iPod 40 GB is white. And the black, while certainly nicely done, doesn't yell "iPod!" at the people who see me fiddling with it. I like black! But not for my iPods.


----------



## Amie (Sep 8, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> The original was white. My 2G iPod 10GB is white, my 4G iPod 40 GB is white. And the black, while certainly nicely done, doesn't yell "iPod!" at the people who see me fiddling with it. I like black! But not for my iPods.


Good points. I might go for the white as well. But not because I'm a meticulously anal freak and it matches my iBook.


----------



## fryke (Sep 8, 2005)

Your love for bad words kinda bothers me.


----------



## Amie (Sep 8, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> Your love for bad words kinda bothers me.


Bad word? Where? I didn't use profanity.


----------



## Amie (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, Fryke, you're a moderator on this forum? I just noticed your sig. And I have to say: You're one of the coolest mods here. You know how to get the job done and are not afraid to have a little fun while you're at it.


----------



## Amie (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi, Fryke:

Got your PM but couldn't reply there (had issues when clicking on Reply). Anyway, just wanted to let you know that I did, in fact, receive it, and you're very welcome. 

Kindest regards,
Amie


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 9, 2005)

mdnky said:
			
		

> I'd be surprised if the vast majority of people ever use more than 2GB for their entire collection. I think mine (music only) is around 3 to 4GBs right now, and maybe 1/10 of those are songs I listen to on the iPod or in the car. I'm just too lazy to uncheck the ones I never listen to.


 
my itunes library (which is well culled to what i like) is currently standing at 63gb. apple don't make an ipod for me.


----------



## thendis (Sep 9, 2005)

63 GB! And here I was bragging to everyone about my 10GB collection!

I'm not sure that replacing the mini alltogether was the best idea, especially when the Nano doesnt have the colour options that the mini does. I think that was one of the biggest selling points. I personally prefer the white iPods, but a lot of people - especially young kids - love the colour thing. 

My little cousin saved up for an iPod Photo, but ended up going with the iPod mini when she found out iPods don't come in pink. 

I know they have those Nano tubes, but it's not the same.


----------



## Amie (Sep 9, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> my itunes library (which is well culled to what i like) is currently standing at 63gb. apple don't make an ipod for me.


Sure they do. Here's the deal: There isn't going to be any one point in a lifetime where ANYone is going to listen to ALL their songs in their iTunes library ALL right in a row, ALL in one sitting. So: All you need to do is download whatever your iPod will hold, listen to those songs for a few days, weeks, months, whatever ... then delete those songs from your iPod and add new songs. Simple!

Can't wait to get my iPod Nano! Come next month, it's mah birfday. Parents asked me what I wanted. "Why, a gift card to the Apple store, of course!"


----------



## fjdouse (Sep 9, 2005)

mdnky said:
			
		

> It's on their main page, www.apple.com; or I should say it is their main page...takes most of it up.  The Nano page is:  http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/



Oh my word!
THAT is a really nice bit of kit, I don't have a shuffle anymore (complicated reasons - but I loved it), for a little more money a 2GB Nano is very tempting, I love it. It's so small, it hurts my brain!

As soon as I can afford it, I'll be getting a black one.


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 9, 2005)

Very small. Very sexy. Respectable capacity. And it finally comes in black. But the question on everyone's mind remains unanswered  _can you eat it?_ I see nothing on Apple's site to either confirm or deny the edibility of the thing. This concerns me.


----------



## Cat (Sep 9, 2005)

Probably it is small enough not to cause any harm if ingested whole ...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 9, 2005)

Amie said:
			
		

> Sure they do. Here's the deal: There isn't going to be any one point in a lifetime where ANYone is going to listen to ALL their songs in their iTunes library ALL right in a row, ALL in one sitting. So: All you need to do is download whatever your iPod will hold, listen to those songs for a few days, weeks, months, whatever ... then delete those songs from your iPod and add new songs. Simple!
> 
> Can't wait to get my iPod Nano! Come next month, it's mah birfday. Parents asked me what I wanted. "Why, a gift card to the Apple store, of course!"


 
i currently have a 40gb Clickwheel b+W but it's poorly. and a 512mb shuffle.  i want a 100gb nano. sans chrome.


----------



## Amie (Sep 9, 2005)

fjdouse said:
			
		

> Oh my word!
> THAT is a really nice bit of kit, I don't have a shuffle anymore (complicated reasons - but I loved it), for a little more money a 2GB Nano is very tempting, I love it. It's so small, it hurts my brain!
> 
> As soon as I can afford it, I'll be getting a black one.


Go for it!!!


----------



## Amie (Sep 9, 2005)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> Very small. Very sexy. Respectable capacity. And it finally comes in black. But the question on everyone's mind remains unanswered  _can you eat it?_ I see nothing on Apple's site to either confirm or deny the edibility of the thing. This concerns me.


I guess that would give new meaning to phrase "making a little butt music."


----------



## Amie (Sep 9, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i currently have a 40gb Clickwheel b+W but it's poorly. and a 512mb shuffle.  i want a 100gb nano. sans chrome.


Hang in there a little longer. It'll happen...


----------



## delsoljb32 (Sep 10, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i currently have a 40gb Clickwheel b+W but it's poorly. and a 512mb shuffle.  i want a 100gb nano. sans chrome.



hehe, that'd be nice, with a connector for a monitor, and bluetooth keyboard and mouse, hahah


----------



## lurk (Sep 10, 2005)

I want a pony ;-)


----------



## Amie (Sep 10, 2005)

delsoljb32 said:
			
		

> hehe, that'd be nice, with a connector for a monitor, and bluetooth keyboard and mouse, hahah


Hey, don't laugh. It *could* happen.


----------



## Amie (Sep 10, 2005)

lurk said:
			
		

> I want a pony ;-)


Ponies can't sing.


----------



## Browni (Sep 10, 2005)

kick it hard enough and it will


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 10, 2005)

I was really impressed when i saw the new Nano, but after checking the system requirements i was not happy - the Nano requires USB 2.0 and does not support FireWire. Only recent macs have USB 2.0 - I wonder what they were smoking in R&D when they made that decision?


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 10, 2005)

I just checked the apple discussion forums - some members report being able to connect the Nano via USB 1.0, but it is 
very s_l_o_o_o_w  when transferring data.

I think another solution may be to install a pci USB 2.0 card if you have a Powermac.


----------



## Amie (Sep 10, 2005)

Browni said:
			
		

> kick it hard enough and it will


I hope you were joking. 'Cause I'd hate to have to kill you.


----------



## Amie (Sep 10, 2005)

g/re/p said:
			
		

> I was really impressed when i saw the new Nano, but after checking the system requirements i was not happy - the Nano requires USB 2.0 and does not support FireWire. Only recent macs have USB 2.0 - I wonder what they were smoking in R&D when they made that decision?


I have a USB 2.0, so I'm very happy with the iPod nano.   

I guess it makes sense: New computers have USB 2.0, and the nano is a new gadget. *shrug*


----------



## mdnky (Sep 11, 2005)

g/re/p said:
			
		

> I was really impressed when i saw the new Nano, but after checking the system requirements i was not happy - the Nano requires USB 2.0 and does not support FireWire.



Where did you see those requirements?  According to Apple's iPodNano site USB 2.0 is recommended, not required.  If you don't have it, it'll just be a bit slow on the updates. 

*Mac system requirements*

Macintosh computer with USB port (USB 2.0 recommended)
Mac OS X v10.3.4 or later
*Windows system requirements*

PC with USB port or card (USB 2.0 recommended)
Windows 2000 with Service Pack 4 or later, or Windows XP Home or Professional with Service Pack 2 or later

I would have liked to see FW support too, but then again it probably wasn't doable with the size & cost constraints.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 11, 2005)

there's also nothing saying you can't add USB2.0 to your mac if you really want it. it'd cost £10 for a PCI card, or a little bit more for a firewire adapter.


----------



## Decado (Sep 11, 2005)

and USB 2.0 has been on all macs sold the last 2 years. Maybe it is time to get a new one (and make a kid sister/brother or parent/grandparent happy by selling your old one to them).


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 11, 2005)

IMO, i expect a mac to last at least 4 years, before replacement.


also, this is my 1000th post


----------



## Decado (Sep 11, 2005)

Sure it will last 4 years or more (my old mac plus still works fine for old games), but it is only really fun for 2 years. and that is why one should sell it after 1,5-2 years for more than half the price it was bought for and buy a new one.
that way it is an endless joyride! 

congratulations to the posts! i have been at it for more than three years and just recently got past 800.


----------



## Amie (Sep 11, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> IMO, i expect a mac to last at least 4 years, before replacement.
> 
> 
> also, this is my 1000th post


Oh, they last a lot longer than that. Heck, my old PC is 10 years old and still kicking. I know people who are still using very old Macs, and they say it runs like new.

Congrats on your 1,000th post. Where's the party?


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 11, 2005)

Decado said:
			
		

> and USB 2.0 has been on all macs sold the last 2 years. Maybe it is time to get a new one (and make a kid sister/brother or parent/grandparent happy by selling your old one to them).



My Dual 1.25 Ghz G4 Powermac is still going strong - I also 
have a 1Ghz Al Powerbook that is more than adequate for 
my needs.

I will need a much better reason than compatability with the nano to buy a new machine.

*Maybe money grows on trees around your house, but my trees only have leaves on them.


----------



## Amie (Sep 11, 2005)

g/re/p said:
			
		

> *Maybe money grows on trees around your house, but my trees only have leaves on them.


Lucky you. My trees are completely bare. Nothing but a bunch of sticks.


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Browni (Sep 12, 2005)

Amie, I was don't worry.


----------



## Amie (Sep 13, 2005)

Browni said:
			
		

> Amie, I was don't worry.


----------



## fryke (Sep 13, 2005)

If you have a desktop Mac, you can get a USB-2 card. There are some that work fine, I hear. Older PowerBooks might make use of a USB-2 PC-Card. Although you probably might need more than an iPod nano to explain a purchase of a USB-2 card, too (depending on its price, that is).

I must say, I find USB-2 quite a nice addition. Those memory sticks are becoming ubiquitous, and USB 1.1 is just REALLY slow if you're transferring files in the >100MB ballpark.

Btw.: I hear you CAN use the nano with USB 1.1 - but again: Synching might take a long, long while at its speed.


----------

